# Post your car



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

I dunno if this has been done before but I wanna see what kind of cars you guys drive.









Here's mine:

97 Celica HB
View attachment 98643


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

Nice Celica, Heres my sexy '92 Ranger XLT.


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

not my current car but by far my favorite...doesnt look like much but had a 350 crate engine wit full headers exhaust, hot cam...pushin like 350 horse, absolute beast. But definately not fun in the snow







i miss that car sooo much


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

nice cars. keep em coming!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

heres my beater 125k miles, this is a rare picture wuth the hood up exposing the beastly ka24de in all its glory.. this was whn i was putting in new shocks and eibock springs..


----------



## syclone (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't drive this everyday, especially in the winter, but my favorite car I have ever owned.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

nice and clean truck!! well heres my baby me and my dad been working on this since i was maybe 12-13. i work and spend most of my money on it. its now cherry black and i got c6 vette rims on it now. that pic is maybe a year and half old. if anyone is interested this car is extremely modified i can explain to you the work just gonna say i found a wrecked vette. and alot of parts are in this beast


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

View attachment 98653

here is a bad pic of my car its a 94 camaro z28 
and just like piranhahockey mines a bitch in the snow


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

yea i can imagine haha. never driven mine in the snow but i dont wanna try


----------



## syclone (Sep 24, 2005)

nice looking monte, I plan on getting one one of these days. Always like them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

2001 Honda Accord Coupe
Yes, it's boring and slow (like me), but I never knew a car could be this reliable. It's got almost 110,000 miles and has never had a problem of any kind. My Cavalier was already junked before it reached that mileage.
It looks like this:


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

i love it. lol you should see some pics of when i first got it haha. i picked it up in maryland trailered it back home. right now shes sporting a LS2 out of the c6 vette and a 700R4 tranny, too much work to convert it to stick. pisses me off the montes never came stick


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

My lease is ending next month on my 03, so I'm buying a 2006 BMW M3...should come at the beginning of May...


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

soon to be a challenger srt-8


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

my beast, 92 ford taurus SHO 3.0L V6 5spd manny...........pure sleeper



nismo driver said:


> heres my beater 125k miles, this is a rare picture wuth the hood up exposing the beastly ka24de in all its glory.. this was whn i was putting in new shocks and eibock springs..


man i can hook you up with a sweet GT-R symbol...that would look sick









this is my future vehicle


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

mine

lancia Y


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Well... my current car is a total POS... 95 Saturn SL2

BUT!!

If this becomes a reality I am going to buy one!!!

View attachment 98681


View attachment 98682


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> My lease is ending next month on my 03, so I'm buying a 2006 BMW M3...should come at the beginning of May...


ur in jersey right? ill be in the market for an e46 late summer.. 
i wanna get a laguna seca blue with dove interior
or carbon black with red interior
i decided i want the f1 paddle shifters instead of 6spd, but im not quite sure on convertible or hardtop yet..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

86_Monte_SS said:


> nice and clean truck!! well heres my baby me and my dad been working on this since i was maybe 12-13. i work and spend most of my money on it. its now cherry black and i got c6 vette rims on it now. that pic is maybe a year and half old. if anyone is interested this car is extremely modified i can explain to you the work just gonna say i found a wrecked vette. and alot of parts are in this beast


that is one doep ass MC, i always wondered why your name made sense to me lol
here is my ride, i have it in black and took off the outer rim cover, ill take real pics next time i am at the car, i keep it parked in a lot around the corner








View attachment 98686

View attachment 98689

View attachment 98688

View attachment 98690

View attachment 98691


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Here's mine:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Not actual pictures of my vehicles.. but what I drive 1992 Lexus ES300









2001 Honda CBR F4i (this is an actual pic of my bike)


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

jiggy said:


> My lease is ending next month on my 03, so I'm buying a 2006 BMW M3...should come at the beginning of May...


ur in jersey right? ill be in the market for an e46 late summer.. 
i wanna get a laguna seca blue with dove interior
or carbon black with red interior
i decided i want the f1 paddle shifters instead of 6spd, but im not quite sure on convertible or hardtop yet..
[/quote]

Close, I'm in Da Bronx...dude, the paddles are so phat, very convenient, you can't blow your engine, i know it's a sissy way out, but worth it if you ask me, with regular manual one small mistake could totally ruin your year. Also, allows for automatic trans when you're tired or don;t have both hands free or are having someone else drive. And there's no loss of power thru the torque converter like a fake manual steptronic; it truly is a manual, just computer assisted...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

My Vette and Prius


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

rchan- that wing is just a little bit to BIG for that car


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey as long as you got the hp to go with that vette the wing is acceptable. I love the vents on the cowl of the hood. What's the rwhp on the vette, looks like a viper killer.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Winter (for now)









Summer









































1994 Trans Am GT, only 27K miles.

Should be in the 11's this year. I should have video too!


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> My lease is ending next month on my 03, so I'm buying a 2006 BMW M3...should come at the beginning of May...


ur in jersey right? ill be in the market for an e46 late summer.. 
i wanna get a laguna seca blue with dove interior
or carbon black with red interior
i decided i want the f1 paddle shifters instead of 6spd, but im not quite sure on convertible or hardtop yet..
[/quote]

Close, I'm in Da Bronx...dude, the paddles are so phat, very convenient, you can't blow your engine, i know it's a sissy way out, but worth it if you ask me, with regular manual one small mistake could totally ruin your year. Also, allows for automatic trans when you're tired or don;t have both hands free or are having someone else drive. And there's no loss of power thru the torque converter like a fake manual steptronic; it truly is a manual, just computer assisted...
[/quote]

paddles are lame...how is one mistake in a manual gonna 'totally ruin your year'?? and, it's not 'truly a manual', it's truly a wannabe...

btw, here's my ride...
View attachment 98710

View attachment 98711


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

Super charged V6, 5spd


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

05 acura TL, here it is still on the lot when i bought it last february


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

1972 amc javelin my summer car

winter i use my parents van or just hav my g/f drive or she lets me drive her saturn


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

'94 eldorado


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

My old project... Bought it wrecked and sold it a while ago but my favorite car by far I've owned..
View attachment 98716


Next I want a 87-93 mustang notchback 4cyl car to v8, just have to find one not beat to hell with red interior for an ok price..


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

those r a dime a dozen why would you want a 4 when you can get an 8. those mustangs are everywhere. but yes hard to find out thats not beat to sh*t


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

View attachment 98721
View attachment 98717
View attachment 98718
View attachment 98719
View attachment 98720
i sold this car in july i bought it bone stock new in 98 made me cry to get rid of it ,tons of money put in not alot of money back out bought me a chrysler 300 tho it is kinda ok but not my baby dont get the stares like i used too


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

86_Monte_SS said:


> those r a dime a dozen why would you want a 4 when you can get an 8. those mustangs are everywhere. but yes hard to find out thats not beat to sh*t


I want a 4cyl one because I like the car shape/weight/amount of aftermarket parts but I hate ford motors.. So it'll have a SBC...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> 1972 amc javelin my summer car
> 
> winter i use my parents van or just hav my g/f drive or she lets me drive her saturn


That's gorgeous.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

common i know you want a big 8 in there


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

86_Monte_SS said:


> common i know you want a big 8 in there


Me?

SBC = Small Block Chevy or 406ci to be exact..


----------



## barnacles (Dec 31, 2005)

my '04 sti

View attachment 98902


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

00 Acura EL
View attachment 98739


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

barnacles said:


> my '04 sti


Pic didn't work, but I know what they look like!!!


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

sorry didnlt know what it meant lol yeaaaaa get a 350, full injected. or try and get ur hands on a ls1 or a ls2


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

outlook8 said:


> paddles are lame...how is one mistake in a manual gonna 'totally ruin your year'?? and, it's not 'truly a manual', it's truly a wannabe...


First of all, for you to ask "how one mistake can totally ruin your year" then you must not know a lot about manuals and racing them. Ever see someone go to shift from 3rd to 4th and mistakenly shift to 2nd instead? BOOM, buh bye engine. That's how.

Second, for you to think paddles are lame then you must not know a lot about Formula One racing, either, or ferraris (racing or production), or the BMW M3 "Porche Killer".

Read these 2 links to get an idea. Like everything else in this world, it has advantages and disadvantages, but that's life:

http://www.canadiandriver.com/testdrives/02m3_smg.htm

http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Drive...articleId=71189

FIRST ARTICLE:

Test Drive:
BMW M3 SMG convertible 
by Greg Wilson

Paddle shifters add excitement to M3 experience

After driving the BMW M3 Coupe with a standard six speed manual transmission last year, I wrote that, "it's the kind of car that will make you go "Whoa!" when you step on the gas, "Wow" when you eat up winding roads with ease, and "Holy sh_t" when you realize how fast it stops." Not very eloquent, I admit, but that's how I felt.

Well, after having driven the new M3 convertible with BMW's Sequential M Gearbox (SMG), I can report that BMW has added a new, and exciting dimension to what is already one of the most adrenalin-producing cars on the road today.

As the M3 convertible is mechanically similar to the M3 Coupe, I'll use most of this test-drive report to focus on the new SMG transmission and the car's convertible-specific features. See my 2002 BMW M3 Coupe Test-Drive for a full road-test report.

What is an SMG transmission?

Click image to enlarge 
The Sequential M Gearbox (a $4,900 option on the M3 Coupe and Convertible), is essentially a six-speed manual gearbox where the clutch and gearbox are operated electro-hydraulically by a computer in response to the driver pulling on two paddles behind the steering wheel, or by pushing a floor shifter forwards or backwards. There is no clutch pedal. As well, the SMG is capable of operating completely automatically if desired.

Die-hard manual transmission enthusiasts may find it hard to believe that an electronically-controlled transmission without a clutch pedal could be more satisfying than a traditional manual gearbox. I'm not going to say that it is better than a traditional manual gearbox, but there are some advantages which make it possible to drive the M3 more smoothly and safely at higher speeds, and add an element of excitement that wasn't there before.

Gearshift system of the sequential M gearbox. Click image to enlarge

First, note that the SMG system is not an automatic transmission than can be shifted manually - like BMW's Steptronic or Porsche's Tiptronic - it is a manual transmission with a clutch, but without a clutch pedal, that can change gears by itself in response to driver input. BMW developed the SMG in close collaboration with Getrag and Sachs, and uses a similar technology in the Williams BMW Formula One racing cars.

After you get into the car, you'll see a small (too small, in my opinion) orange LCD display in the instrument cluster that tells you what gear, or mode you are in. 'R' is for Reverse, '0' is for neutral, 'A' is for automatic, and 'S' is for sequential. This display is not only small, but confusing because the automatic mode includes an 'A' and an 'S' symbol, while the sequential/manual mode has an 'A' symbol in a different font type. As well, I'm not sure why '0' stands for Neutral. It took me a while to figure out what mode I was in.

The system also includes a 'DriveLogic' button just behind the gear lever that allows the driver to adjust the speed of shifts and the shift points using six different settings.

To start the M3 SMG, your foot must be on the brake and the shift lever in '0' mode while the ignition is on. Turn the key, and the 333 horsepower inline 3.2 litre six cylinder engine roars to life, emitting a dull rumble from the M3's quad tailpipes. The SMG can be changed between manual and automatic modes any time while the car is running simply by tapping the floor gear lever to the right. Tapping to the left will put it into Neutral.

Sequential M gearbox. Click image to enlarge 
Just behind the steering wheel are two large, flat 'paddles' which can be reached with your fingertips while holding the steering wheel in the '9 and 3' or '10 and 2' positions. To shift up, the driver pulls on the right '+' paddle, and to shift down, the driver tugs on the left (-) paddle. Alternatively, the driver can shift up by pulling back on the floor gear lever, or change down gears by pushing forwards. (This is the opposite direction to that of some semi-automatic transmissions.)

The SMG DriveLogic system has six settings: the lowest setting starts the car off in second gear, shifts sooner, and goes into sixth gear more readily to save fuel - the highest setting starts off in first gear, revs the engine higher before shifting, and tends to stay in lower gears to keep the engine revving faster for more responsiveness. It's also more aggressive when downshifting.

Experiencing the SMG

Click image to enlarge

Let's talk about the Automatic mode first. My experience, after driving the M3 around town in rush hour traffic, is that it's easier to let the transmission shift automatically in this type of driving environment - even though there's no clutch pedal. Under moderate acceleration in the Automatic mode in the lowest DriveLogic setting, the transmission shifts gears at about 2500 rpm, and shifts slowly - even slower than you might with a normal manual transmission. At the same acceleration rate but at a higher DriveLogic setting, the transmission will shift more quickly at higher revs, usually about 3500 revs. If you really put your foot into it, the shift points go even higher. When slowing down or when coasting down a grade, the SMG will automatically shift down gears, and when braking, the downshifts become more aggressive.

Compared to a regular automatic transmission, the SMG is more performance-oriented, but depending on the DriveLogic setting and your driving style, the shifts are generally not as smooth.

In Manual mode, things get exciting. In the lowest DriveLogic setting, shifts are slower and less aggressive, but in the highest setting, shifts are faster at higher revs. Under hard acceleration in the maximum DriveLogic setting, the shifts are much faster than you could do yourself - BMW says the fastest shifts take just 80 milliseconds - and they're aggressive enough to jolt the rear-end quite severely.

Further, if the driver chooses the highest DriveLogic setting and turns off the DSC (Dynamic Stability Control), the SMG shift times "match the sporting performance of a true race car," reports BMW. In this situation, the driver can make use of what's called the "acceleration assistant". By pushing the gear lever forwards and keeping it in that position while stopped, and then pressing the gas pedal to the floor, the engine will rev to the "optimum" starting speed. The driver releases the gear lever, and the M3 accelerates "with optimally controlled slip". BMW says this function is unique to the M3.

Click image to enlarge

I wasn't able to confirm whether the M3 SMG is faster in a straight line than the M3 with a standard six-speed manual transmission, but with the quicker shifts, I suspect it's probably about a half second faster than the 5.5 seconds it takes for the M3 Coupe 6-speed to go from 0 to 100 km/h.

The speed of downshifting with the paddles varies with the DriveLogic setting as well: softer shifts at a lower DriveLogic setting, faster shifts at a higher setting. The most amazing thing is that the SMG system does its own double-clutching - that is, blipping the throttle to match engine speed to the transmission speed to make shifts smoother - when downshifting. And it does it much faster than any driver could do manually with a standard manual transmission. Observers who don't know you have an SMG transmission will think you are a really, really good shifter.

Keeping both hands on the wheel

Click image to enlarge

The ability to keep both your hands on the wheel is a definite advantage of the SMG system because it gives you greater steering control. However, there are some situations where it's difficult to keep both hands on the wheel while shifting with the paddles. When accelerating from a standing stop while turning a 90 degree-plus turn, it's necessary to change into second gear before the turn is completed, and it's difficult to reach the paddle with the right hand at that severe steering angle. The same thing applies when negotiating sharp turns when shifting is necessary. In these situations, I found myself using the floor lever.

As the SMG is very similar to a manual transmission, the car tends to roll back when starting on a hill. To prevent this, a special function called the "climbing assistant" can be engaged in either manual or automatic modes for forward or reverse travel. All the driver needs to do is to depress the brake pedal and pull the paddle for a short period of time. When the brake is released again, the M3 is ready to drive away within two seconds without first rolling back.

The SMG has some safety features: if you slow to a stop without shifting down gears, the SMG will automatically shift down to first or second gear. However, if you forget to shift up when accelerating, the SMG will not automatically shift to the next gear (unlike many automatic/manual transmissions such as the Tiptronic). It will, however, prevent you from over-revving the M3's very expensive motor.

On one occasion, I mistakenly pulled the left paddle instead of the right paddle, sending the engine up to its rev limiter. It takes a while to get used to which paddle upshifts and which paddle downshifts - and which way the gear lever is pushed to upshift and downshift - and in the excitement of spirited driving, mistakes can be made.

Overall, I found the SMG transmission has a distinct advantage over a regular manual gearbox in its speed of downshifting and upshifting and the secure feeling of being able to grip the steering wheel instead of fumbling around for the gear lever. Still, as I mentioned, tight turns make it difficult to operate the paddles. As well, drivers raised on the traditional push-in-the-clutch, pull-back-the-gear-lever, let-out-the-clutch will find it hard to get used to this new, simpler system. In a way, the SMG's automation takes some of the fun out of shifting.

Convertible top

Click image to enlarge

The M3 Convertible's "wind-in-the-hair" experience adds another dimension to the M3's performance. With the top down, visibility is enhanced and you can experience the gorgeous sounds of the car engine and exhaust note. I found that driving at 100 km/h with the top down is quite comfortable with the side windows up, and the heater on in cool Fall weather. As well, there is an optional 'windblocker' that reduces wind buffeting even further.

Like the 3-Series convertible, the M3 convertible has a completely automatic power folding top - it unlocks itself and folds away under a hard tonneau cover with the push of just one button. Similarly, it folds up and attaches to the windshield header in about 25 seconds.

The convertible top is well-made and includes an inner liner and a glass rear window with defroster. With the top up, there is a blind spot in the rear three-quarter view, a common problem with convertibles.

Both front leather-covered sport seats have integral seatbelts and fold forwards to allow access to the two rear seats, but I found it quite awkward to get in and out. And though there's adequate legroom and headroom with the top up, the rear seats' backrests are rather upright. Both rear seats have head restraints and there are two pop-up rollbars integrated in the head restraints that deploy if the car begins to roll over.

The M3 Convertible's 9.2 cubic feet trunk is smaller than the M3 Coupe's trunk, but it's big enough for a few bags of groceries, and has a unique feature that allows the convertible top well to be raised when the convertible top is up - expanding the trunk to 10.6 cubic feet. The trunk includes a couple of hard plastic shelves for storing smaller items. As well, my test car had a ski pass-through behind a large audio speaker in the centre of the trunk.

Price and features

Click image to enlarge

My 2002 M3 Convertible test car had a base price of $81,720, and also had optional aluminum interior trim ($450), Michelin Pilot 19 inch tires (front 225/40ZR-19 inch/rear 255/35ZR-19) and 19 inch M double spoke wheels ($2,400), and Park Distance Control ($430) for an as-tested price of $85,000 excluding freight and PDI.

Additional options for the M3 convertible include a navigation system with a Canada navigation CD ($3,100); side airbags for rear passengers ($525); 6-Disc CD changer ($795); ski-bag ($230); telephone pre-wiring ($150); hardtop in body colour ($3400); and rain sensor with automatic headlight function ($150).

Verdict

The availability of BMW's Sequential M Gearbox with steering wheel paddles gives the M3 driver a Formula One-type driving experience, but not everyone will like its automated simplicity. The convertible M3 adds the joy of open-air motoring, and though it's very expensive, there's really nothing else like it.

SECOND ARTICLE:
Fortified with SMG
By Karl Brauer Email 
Date posted: 08-21-2002

In the last 60 years, we've seen automotive transmissions move from manual to automatic to manually shiftable automatic. Now the latest in high-tech shifting - a Sequential Manual Gearbox, or SMG - is being offered by BMW in the 2002 M3 Coupe and Convertible for a $2,400 premium over the conventional manual transmission. While SMG may sound like something to avoid at the local Chinese restaurant, BMW likes the acronym so much it has trademarked it to keep other automakers from snatching the catchy phrase.

So what exactly is a sequential manual gearbox? First, as the name suggests, it is a manual transmission, complete with clutch, flywheel and throw-out bearing. Unlike other "automanuals" or "manumatics" that are actually just automatic transmissions with extra buttons or levers to help the driver change gears, BMW's SMG offers all the increased drivetrain efficiency of a true manual transmission (that is, no fluid torque converter to suck up horsepower before it reaches the drive wheels). A similar design, dubbed "F1," is available from Ferrari, as is one from Toyota that uses the term Sequential Manual Transmission, or SMT. The BMW, Ferrari and Toyota systems are all similar in concept, but BMW's is by far the most advanced in terms of features and functionality.

For example, the SMG offers an automatic mode, as well as the ability to alter the quickness of the shifts. Toyota's SMT does not. The Ferrari version comes closer, with a fully automatic setting and faster gear changes (0.15 seconds). However, the SMG transmission still beats the Ferrari with gear changes that happen in 0.08 seconds (when set to its most aggressive shift mode). That's faster than any human can shift a regular manual transmission.

So what's it like having this technology in a street-driven car? A bit unnerving, at first. Simply starting our M3 test vehicle was a challenge due to the multistep process that's involved. After placing your foot on the brake, you turn the key, put the console lever in the "0" position (and confirm it's in neutral by viewing the gear display near the tachometer), then start the engine and move the lever to engage either reverse or drive. Nothing about the process is truly difficult, but getting the car into neutral to allow the engine to start took some finesse, and remembering every step along the way took several days of driving. Thankfully, BMW was kind enough to supply an easily referenced placard. We'd suggest making copies to give to valets.

Once underway, the transmission works much like those we've sampled in the Toyota MR2 and Aston Martin Vanquish. Upshifts come by tapping the right column-mounted paddle or by flicking the shift lever backward. Downshifts, appropriately, come by tugging the left paddle or by pushing the shifter forward. Selecting one of the least aggressive shift programs (S1 or S2 for manual mode, or A1 through A3 in automatic mode) gives the car a lethargic feel as it slowly disengages the clutch, swaps gears and releases the clutch.

Even the transmission's most aggressive automatic setting, A5, doesn't offer the kind of positive upshifts you'll find in, say, a Mercedes C32 with a conventional automatic transmission. Several staffers cited this as a negative aspect of SMG. However, when one considers everything that's happening behind the scenes (a clutch disengaging and engaging, along with a gear being changed), it's easy to understand the somewhat "lurchy" characteristics of SMG compared to a regular horsepower-robbing slushbox. Look at it this way: When you shift a conventional manual transmission, you fully expect the car to pitch fore and aft, to some extent, as you depress and release the clutch. The SMG system sets itself up for driver disappointment by having no clutch pedal, thereby putting the typical driver's mind in "automatic" mode and then disappointing him by not providing conventional "automatic" sensations.

But not all sensations with SMG need an explanation. Put the transmission in S5 or S6 (S6 is available only after switching off dynamic stability control) and the M3 rockets forward with each near-instantaneous upshift, making your left leg feel truly redundant. Downshifts are similarly thrilling as the electronic throttle control revs the engine to achieve seamless gear swaps. The system can't be fully appreciated without a spirited run down a tight canyon road where heavy throttle and hard braking activity come back to back. This is when the Michael Schumacher-side of the M3 comes out to play, making any driver feel like an F1 contender.

These feelings ring true under controlled conditions, where our testing confirmed a 5.4-second 0-to-60-mph time and a quarter-mile run of 14.0 at 101 mph. For reference purposes, that's about 0.5 seconds off the pace of the M3 Coupe we tested last fall. When you consider the coupe's weight advantage of 360 pounds, along with the tricky aspects of launching an SMG-equipped M3, we consider the outright performance between the two transmissions a wash. Simply flooring our test car resulted in a cloud of tire smoke as the engine spun to near redline before the SMG dropped the clutch. Conversely, a controlled (or even semiaggressive) application of throttle from a standing start had the car quietly motoring away with little drama...or speed. The only way to properly exploit the car's horsepower from a standing start is to floor it, get the car moving and the tires spinning, then back off enough to regain traction but not lose momentum (or fall out of the powerband) and then roll back into the throttle as quickly as the rear tires will allow. Whew! We got our best time after four runs and a steep learning curve. Additional attempts would have likely yielded quicker times, but because we like to keep our testing figures rooted in the real world (and avoid unnecessary damage to $60,000 cars that don't belong to us), we stopped after four tries.

All other performance aspects of our M3 convertible were as expected, including the 109-foot stopping distance from 60 mph, the sublime steering feel and, unfortunately, the somewhat "blatty" exhaust tone that can't match a V8 Corvette (or even a Boxster S) for pure passion. Aggressive driving was further aided by heavily bolstered front bucket seats and a thick M Sport steering wheel with attractive blue and red stitching. The "Cinnamon" leather interior looked rather bizarre when we first saw it, but most staffers quickly warmed to the color, preferring it to the typically monotone and stark BMW cabin.

Like most 3 Series Convertibles, our test car's top was fully automatic, and it featured a glass rear window with defrost, which it could completely raise or lower in less than 25 seconds. We were somewhat disappointed in the amount of wind and road noise that made its way inside the cabin at highway speeds, but for true convertible fans this won't be an issue (for these people, the top will rarely be up anyway, right?). We should caution potential buyers that the convertible top eats up a fair amount of trunk space. The coupe is said to have 9.5 cubic feet of luggage space while the convertible gets an even 7 (with truly useful storage space greatly compromised by the top mechanism's "box").

When the M3 is taken as a whole, BMW gets credit for creating one of the most real-world sports cars currently available to U.S. buyers. In terms of pure performance, the M3 is among the most capable cars on the planet. Yet it also has a functional rear seat and starts at less than $50,000 (less than $55,000 for a convertible - options pushed our test vehicle past 60 grand). And now, with SMG technology, even those members of your household not interested in heel-and-toe downshifting can partake in the magic of Bavarian driving passion.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> paddles are lame...how is one mistake in a manual gonna 'totally ruin your year'?? and, it's not 'truly a manual', it's truly a wannabe...


First of all, for you to ask "how one mistake can totally ruin your year" then you must not know a lot about manuals and racing them. Ever see someone go to shift from 3rd to 4th and mistakenly shift to 2nd instead? BOOM, buh bye engine. That's how.
[/quote]

wow, i am not reading all that...but, accidentally downshifting is NOT going to blow your engine...i drive a stick have mistakenly gone into the wrong gear; it just revs up, not 'BOOM, buh bye engine'...

i don't care about all the articles either...i think paddles in street cars are lame, period, u will not convince me otherwise...get a real manual with a CLUTCH...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

outlook8 said:


> paddles are lame...how is one mistake in a manual gonna 'totally ruin your year'?? and, it's not 'truly a manual', it's truly a wannabe...


First of all, for you to ask "how one mistake can totally ruin your year" then you must not know a lot about manuals and racing them. Ever see someone go to shift from 3rd to 4th and mistakenly shift to 2nd instead? BOOM, buh bye engine. That's how.
[/quote]

wow, i am not reading all that...but, accidentally downshifting is NOT going to blow your engine...i drive a stick have mistakenly gone into the wrong gear; it just revs up, not 'BOOM, buh bye engine'...

i don't care about all the articles either...i think paddles in street cars are lame, period, u will not convince me otherwise...get a real manual with a CLUTCH...
[/quote]

Someone's just jealous the paddles can shift faster than any man alive.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

WOW it a AUTO.........BIG PIMP...........











humpy_3 said:


> View attachment 98721
> View attachment 98717
> View attachment 98718
> View attachment 98719
> ...


MY LS/VTEC hachy







.......over 220 whp......STI KILLER...over $7,000 into the MOTOR


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

My daily driver.

Need to get a newer pics sometime. Looks a little different now.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> paddles are lame...how is one mistake in a manual gonna 'totally ruin your year'?? and, it's not 'truly a manual', it's truly a wannabe...


First of all, for you to ask "how one mistake can totally ruin your year" then you must not know a lot about manuals and racing them. Ever see someone go to shift from 3rd to 4th and mistakenly shift to 2nd instead? BOOM, buh bye engine. That's how.
[/quote]

wow, i am not reading all that...but, accidentally downshifting is NOT going to blow your engine...i drive a stick have mistakenly gone into the wrong gear; it just revs up, not 'BOOM, buh bye engine'...

i don't care about all the articles either...i think paddles in street cars are lame, period, u will not convince me otherwise...get a real manual with a CLUTCH...
[/quote]

Someone's just jealous the paddles can shift faster than any man alive.








[/quote]

haha, i know, u got me







...i'm so into speed and racing that i drive a brick on wheels, haha...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> paddles are lame...how is one mistake in a manual gonna 'totally ruin your year'?? and, it's not 'truly a manual', it's truly a wannabe...


First of all, for you to ask "how one mistake can totally ruin your year" then you must not know a lot about manuals and racing them. Ever see someone go to shift from 3rd to 4th and mistakenly shift to 2nd instead? BOOM, buh bye engine. That's how.
[/quote]

wow, i am not reading all that...but, accidentally downshifting is NOT going to blow your engine...i drive a stick have mistakenly gone into the wrong gear; it just revs up, not 'BOOM, buh bye engine'...

i don't care about all the articles either...i think paddles in street cars are lame, period, u will not convince me otherwise...get a real manual with a CLUTCH...
[/quote]

Someone's just jealous the paddles can shift faster than any man alive.








[/quote]

LOL:
View attachment 98768


And by the way, if you really knew how to drive that stick, then you'd bring it right to the point of redlining before upshifting, in which case acccidentally moneyshifting would indeed make your engine go BOOM, not rev higher, as you've done. Not putting you down or anything, just saying that what you're telling me really doesn't correspond to what I've seen with my own eyes and heard from others firsthand...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sccavee said:


> My daily driver.
> 
> Need to get a newer pics sometime. Looks a little different now.


Love that car Troy.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> paddles are lame...how is one mistake in a manual gonna 'totally ruin your year'?? and, it's not 'truly a manual', it's truly a wannabe...


First of all, for you to ask "how one mistake can totally ruin your year" then you must not know a lot about manuals and racing them. Ever see someone go to shift from 3rd to 4th and mistakenly shift to 2nd instead? BOOM, buh bye engine. That's how.
[/quote]

wow, i am not reading all that...but, accidentally downshifting is NOT going to blow your engine...i drive a stick have mistakenly gone into the wrong gear; it just revs up, not 'BOOM, buh bye engine'...

i don't care about all the articles either...i think paddles in street cars are lame, period, u will not convince me otherwise...get a real manual with a CLUTCH...
[/quote]

Someone's just jealous the paddles can shift faster than any man alive.








[/quote]

LOL:
View attachment 98768


And by the way, if you really knew how to drive that stick, then you'd bring it right to the point of redlining before upshifting, in which case acccidentally moneyshifting would indeed make your engine go BOOM, not rev higher, as you've done. Not putting you down or anything, just saying that what you're telling me really doesn't correspond to what I've seen with my own eyes and heard from others firsthand...
[/quote]

i'm not trying to win any races here, i'm trying to get from point A to point B while using the least amount of gas possible...cars are not meant to constantly brought to the point of redlining; ever watched how an automatic has it's shift points set?? have u ever driven a stick?? don't tell me how to drive, u obviously have NO idea what you're talking about if u think bringing it almost to redline is the norm for everyday driving...


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

Heres my 91 lx 5.0 with a couple mods


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

guys i have a problem, im kinda really drunk and i have no one to take away my keys














i have already......... forget it


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

LS/vtecHACHY said:


> MY LS/VTEC hachy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































No but seriously, you got any slips to prove it?


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Here's the daily driver, a 2005 bmw x3...black leather/light wood trim, bluetooth, blah blah blah.



















I also have a 1971 rs/ss camaro with close to 500hp (383 stroker) that I can't seem to find any pictures of.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

what tranny and rear end you got in that beast


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Tranny is a 350 with work done to it, rear is stock for now...if I keep the car it will get a built 12 bolt...but pretty sure im selling in the next 3 months...if you are talking to me...lol...


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

dont sell it. put a ford 9'' back there, get rid of the 350







get a 700R4 DONT SELL THE CAR haha.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Nah it's outta here...I'm buying a boat...I know, I know...sell something that appreciates to buy something that depreciates, but I'd like to own something I actually use and enjoy.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

NexTech84 said:


> MY LS/VTEC hachy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































No but seriously, you got any slips to prove it?
[/quote]

Yeah, I'll race for slips and respect.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Here is my bike, its all I have right now.

here it is as it sits now, with new paint.

the corona is my old bike

the yellow 04 is the pic of bike NOW...

=)

more pics

more pics


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> MY LS/VTEC hachy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































No but seriously, you got any slips to prove it?
[/quote]

Yeah, I'll race for slips and respect. 








[/quote]

well im not into alot of horsepower but my chrysler 300 has 255 hp stock and ill race your little rice patty( how many times have you heard that) and you can keep your slip cause i wouldnt want a bitch ass foreign car anyway ( i heard that one a few times too)(even tho i owned an american car)


----------



## 6MTcoupe (Feb 9, 2006)

here's mine

View attachment 98803


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

humpy_3 said:


> MY LS/VTEC hachy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































No but seriously, you got any slips to prove it?
[/quote]

Yeah, I'll race for slips and respect. 
[/quote]

I was talking about track slips. Unless he's got a 10 second car, then he's definitely not killing STI's. He's also got $7,000 into the motor. Sink that into an STI and it would make his car look like it's standing still.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

humpy_3 said:


> MY LS/VTEC hachy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































No but seriously, you got any slips to prove it?
[/quote]

Yeah, I'll race for slips and respect. 








[/quote]

well im not into alot of horsepower but my chrysler 300 has 255 hp stock and ill race your little rice patty( how many times have you heard that) and you can keep your slip cause i wouldnt want a bitch ass foreign car anyway ( i heard that one a few times too)(even tho i owned an american car)
[/quote]

I don't have a ricer. But if you want, I'd be willing to ride my bike against ya. It only has about 110-115 hp to the wheel. So you shouldn't have to worry.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I don't have a ricer. But if you want, I'd be willing to ride my bike against ya. It only has about 110-115 hp to the wheel. So you shouldn't have to worry.


Your lucky my Enzo's in the shop.. LMAO... Let the pissing match begin..


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

oscar119 said:


> I don't have a ricer. But if you want, I'd be willing to ride my bike against ya. It only has about 110-115 hp to the wheel. So you shouldn't have to worry.


Your lucky my Enzo's in the shop.. LMAO... Let the pissing match begin..
[/quote]

I remember a thread on Honda-tech back in the day just like this...

People kept posting faster and faster machines, such as fighter jets... then someone posted the Space Shuttle!! 17,000 MPH


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

outlook8 said:


> paddles are lame...how is one mistake in a manual gonna 'totally ruin your year'?? and, it's not 'truly a manual', it's truly a wannabe...


First of all, for you to ask "how one mistake can totally ruin your year" then you must not know a lot about manuals and racing them. Ever see someone go to shift from 3rd to 4th and mistakenly shift to 2nd instead? BOOM, buh bye engine. That's how.
[/quote]

wow, i am not reading all that...but, accidentally downshifting is NOT going to blow your engine...i drive a stick have mistakenly gone into the wrong gear; it just revs up, not 'BOOM, buh bye engine'...

i don't care about all the articles either...i think paddles in street cars are lame, period, u will not convince me otherwise...get a real manual with a CLUTCH...
[/quote]

Someone's just jealous the paddles can shift faster than any man alive.:rasp:
[/quote]

LOL:
View attachment 98768


And by the way, if you really knew how to drive that stick, then you'd bring it right to the point of redlining before upshifting, in which case acccidentally moneyshifting would indeed make your engine go BOOM, not rev higher, as you've done. Not putting you down or anything, just saying that what you're telling me really doesn't correspond to what I've seen with my own eyes and heard from others firsthand...
[/quote]

i'm not trying to win any races here, i'm trying to get from point A to point B while using the least amount of gas possible...cars are not meant to constantly brought to the point of redlining; ever watched how an automatic has it's shift points set?? have u ever driven a stick?? don't tell me how to drive, u obviously have NO idea what you're talking about if u think bringing it almost to redline is the norm for everyday driving...
[/quote]

by the way...road and track tested the m3 paddle shifter vs. the 6 speed with proffesional drivers. skilled foot on the clutch won by a few tenths of a second on the quarte rmile


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Boobah said:


> paddles are lame...how is one mistake in a manual gonna 'totally ruin your year'?? and, it's not 'truly a manual', it's truly a wannabe...


First of all, for you to ask "how one mistake can totally ruin your year" then you must not know a lot about manuals and racing them. Ever see someone go to shift from 3rd to 4th and mistakenly shift to 2nd instead? BOOM, buh bye engine. That's how.
[/quote]

wow, i am not reading all that...but, accidentally downshifting is NOT going to blow your engine...i drive a stick have mistakenly gone into the wrong gear; it just revs up, not 'BOOM, buh bye engine'...

i don't care about all the articles either...i think paddles in street cars are lame, period, u will not convince me otherwise...get a real manual with a CLUTCH...
[/quote]

Someone's just jealous the paddles can shift faster than any man alive.:rasp:
[/quote]

LOL:
View attachment 98768


And by the way, if you really knew how to drive that stick, then you'd bring it right to the point of redlining before upshifting, in which case acccidentally moneyshifting would indeed make your engine go BOOM, not rev higher, as you've done. Not putting you down or anything, just saying that what you're telling me really doesn't correspond to what I've seen with my own eyes and heard from others firsthand...
[/quote]

i'm not trying to win any races here, i'm trying to get from point A to point B while using the least amount of gas possible...cars are not meant to constantly brought to the point of redlining; ever watched how an automatic has it's shift points set?? have u ever driven a stick?? don't tell me how to drive, u obviously have NO idea what you're talking about if u think bringing it almost to redline is the norm for everyday driving...
[/quote]

by the way...road and track tested the m3 paddle shifter vs. the 6 speed with proffesional drivers. skilled foot on the clutch won by a few tenths of a second on the quarte rmile
[/quote]
to me this entire agruement / debate comes down to the fact that driving a true manual with a stick and a clutch is an activity that cannot be compared to paddle shift. THE END

yes the modern f1 style shift systems are fast as hell and in many ways might be better then a conventional stick but its not the same as the skill involved in driving a stick shift or the feed back of driving a stick shift, the f1 is cool but the conventional stick is old school and badass and nothing will ever have the same feel of popping the clutch and flooring the gas just right to hook up and take off then just the righ clutch gas and shift to chirp or smoke second, ect. ect.

nothing can replace the experiance of driving stick and thats what it really comes down to.. none of this mocho looser racing BS that proves close to nothing at all.. ooh my m3 padel shift is faster then your whaterver BS, get one of those p*ssy padel shift rice jockies behind the wheel of a classic charger or camaro with a long travel heavy ass clutch and far from short throw shifter and see if one of those prettty boys can actually drive and automobile..


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

My everyday car
2001 Hyundai Elantra gls
View attachment 98814


2006 Ford F-150 my new baby
View attachment 98815


2005 V-Star 650
View attachment 98816


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> paddles are lame...how is one mistake in a manual gonna 'totally ruin your year'?? and, it's not 'truly a manual', it's truly a wannabe...


First of all, for you to ask "how one mistake can totally ruin your year" then you must not know a lot about manuals and racing them. Ever see someone go to shift from 3rd to 4th and mistakenly shift to 2nd instead? BOOM, buh bye engine. That's how.
[/quote]

wow, i am not reading all that...but, accidentally downshifting is NOT going to blow your engine...i drive a stick have mistakenly gone into the wrong gear; it just revs up, not 'BOOM, buh bye engine'...

i don't care about all the articles either...i think paddles in street cars are lame, period, u will not convince me otherwise...get a real manual with a CLUTCH...
[/quote]

Someone's just jealous the paddles can shift faster than any man alive.:rasp:
[/quote]

LOL:
View attachment 98768


And by the way, if you really knew how to drive that stick, then you'd bring it right to the point of redlining before upshifting, in which case acccidentally moneyshifting would indeed make your engine go BOOM, not rev higher, as you've done. Not putting you down or anything, just saying that what you're telling me really doesn't correspond to what I've seen with my own eyes and heard from others firsthand...
[/quote]

i'm not trying to win any races here, i'm trying to get from point A to point B while using the least amount of gas possible...cars are not meant to constantly brought to the point of redlining; ever watched how an automatic has it's shift points set?? have u ever driven a stick?? don't tell me how to drive, u obviously have NO idea what you're talking about if u think bringing it almost to redline is the norm for everyday driving...
[/quote]

by the way...road and track tested the m3 paddle shifter vs. the 6 speed with proffesional drivers. skilled foot on the clutch won by a few tenths of a second on the quarte rmile
[/quote]
to me this entire agruement / debate comes down to the fact that driving a true manual with a stick and a clutch is an activity that cannot be compared to paddle shift. THE END

yes the modern f1 style shift systems are fast as hell and in many ways might be better then a conventional stick but its not the same as the skill involved in driving a stick shift or the feed back of driving a stick shift, the f1 is cool but the conventional stick is old school and badass and nothing will ever have the same feel of popping the clutch and flooring the gas just right to hook up and take off then just the righ clutch gas and shift to chirp or smoke second, ect. ect.

nothing can replace the experiance of driving stick and thats what it really comes down to.. none of this mocho looser racing BS that proves close to nothing at all.. ooh my m3 padel shift is faster then your whaterver BS, get one of those p*ssy padel shift rice jockies behind the wheel of a classic charger or camaro with a long travel heavy ass clutch and far from short throw shifter and see if one of those prettty boys can actually drive and automobile..
[/quote]

exactly, where is the fun in paddle shifting?..it might make you the slightest bit faster but you gotta be a shitty driver to have to use that as a crutch and still claim, its not an auto. Not to mention i;m sure most real drivers would much rather the extra exercise and feel of a good ol stick. Not to mention, can;t even count how many girls i have gotten that lil extra bonus point from when they got all excited my car was stick and i said i would teach em how







love my stick car and dont plan on gettin any autos anytime soon, love everyday i jump in my car and know i ogtta throw the clutch in just to start it, that little peddle gets my adrenaline goin for sure. nothin compares to drivin stick IMO ( only reason i bought this gay ass little Focus ST







)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Civic Disobedience said:


> exactly, where is the fun in paddle shifting?..it might make you the slightest bit faster but you gotta be a shitty driver to have to use that as a crutch and still claim, its not an auto. Not to mention i;m sure most real drivers would much rather the extra exercise and feel of a good ol stick. Not to mention, can;t even count how many girls i have gotten that lil extra bonus point from when they got all excited my car was stick and i said i would teach em how
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Standards are too easy in cars.... Get a bike, and you'll learn more. You use your entire body to ride.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Standards are too easy in cars.... Get a bike, and you'll learn more. You use your entire body to ride.


if you really want to get technical about it try riding a dirt bike on super rocky steep single track with step ups and other nasty terrain throwing you off balance while clutching and shift ect.. more challenging then a street bike on a smooth level pavement..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> Standards are too easy in cars.... Get a bike, and you'll learn more. You use your entire body to ride.


if you really want to get technical about it try riding a dirt bike on super rocky steep single track with step ups and other nasty terrain throwing you off balance while clutching and shift ect.. more challenging then a street bike on a smooth level pavement..
[/quote]

Maybe, but speed, acceleration, and the turns on the street bike might make it harder. Learn to drag your knees and you'll know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

First off







guys

Here's my car:
2003 SX 2.0 R/T
View attachment 98820

It's fun to drive. It heel-toes easily with the SRT-4 short shifter and brakes well. Going fast, well that's another thing entirely.







tho it sounds pretty good imo.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

PiranhaHockey88 said:


> paddles are lame...how is one mistake in a manual gonna 'totally ruin your year'?? and, it's not 'truly a manual', it's truly a wannabe...


First of all, for you to ask "how one mistake can totally ruin your year" then you must not know a lot about manuals and racing them. Ever see someone go to shift from 3rd to 4th and mistakenly shift to 2nd instead? BOOM, buh bye engine. That's how.
[/quote]

wow, i am not reading all that...but, accidentally downshifting is NOT going to blow your engine...i drive a stick have mistakenly gone into the wrong gear; it just revs up, not 'BOOM, buh bye engine'...

i don't care about all the articles either...i think paddles in street cars are lame, period, u will not convince me otherwise...get a real manual with a CLUTCH...
[/quote]

Someone's just jealous the paddles can shift faster than any man alive.:rasp:
[/quote]

LOL:
View attachment 98768


And by the way, if you really knew how to drive that stick, then you'd bring it right to the point of redlining before upshifting, in which case acccidentally moneyshifting would indeed make your engine go BOOM, not rev higher, as you've done. Not putting you down or anything, just saying that what you're telling me really doesn't correspond to what I've seen with my own eyes and heard from others firsthand...
[/quote]

i'm not trying to win any races here, i'm trying to get from point A to point B while using the least amount of gas possible...cars are not meant to constantly brought to the point of redlining; ever watched how an automatic has it's shift points set?? have u ever driven a stick?? don't tell me how to drive, u obviously have NO idea what you're talking about if u think bringing it almost to redline is the norm for everyday driving...
[/quote]

by the way...road and track tested the m3 paddle shifter vs. the 6 speed with proffesional drivers. skilled foot on the clutch won by a few tenths of a second on the quarte rmile
[/quote]
to me this entire agruement / debate comes down to the fact that driving a true manual with a stick and a clutch is an activity that cannot be compared to paddle shift. THE END

yes the modern f1 style shift systems are fast as hell and in many ways might be better then a conventional stick but its not the same as the skill involved in driving a stick shift or the feed back of driving a stick shift, the f1 is cool but the conventional stick is old school and badass and nothing will ever have the same feel of popping the clutch and flooring the gas just right to hook up and take off then just the righ clutch gas and shift to chirp or smoke second, ect. ect.

nothing can replace the experiance of driving stick and thats what it really comes down to.. none of this mocho looser racing BS that proves close to nothing at all.. ooh my m3 padel shift is faster then your whaterver BS, get one of those p*ssy padel shift rice jockies behind the wheel of a classic charger or camaro with a long travel heavy ass clutch and far from short throw shifter and see if one of those prettty boys can actually drive and automobile..
[/quote]

exactly, where is the fun in paddle shifting?..it might make you the slightest bit faster but you gotta be a shitty driver to have to use that as a crutch and still claim, its not an auto. Not to mention i;m sure most real drivers would much rather the extra exercise and feel of a good ol stick. Not to mention, can;t even count how many girls i have gotten that lil extra bonus point from when they got all excited my car was stick and i said i would teach em how







love my stick car and dont plan on gettin any autos anytime soon, love everyday i jump in my car and know i ogtta throw the clutch in just to start it, that little peddle gets my adrenaline goin for sure. nothin compares to drivin stick IMO ( only reason i bought this gay ass little Focus ST :nod: )
[/quote]

Yah yah yah, someone always will have bad stuff to say about anything, so I'll take all this in stride. Of course I've driven regular stick, I'm Italian, what do you think... Anyways, until you've had enough experience with both you can't really give an honest opinion about which is better, more convenient (especially living in NYC or LA, where traffic can SUCK), safer, etc. And to expand on that, think about it this way: When you spend tens of thousands of your hard earned money to buy a car, you also have to decide if you are willing to risk blowing your engine, which can & does happen with a regular stick, even to professionals. Forget the convenience, forget the safety, etc...if nothing else, an insurance policy that smg gives you becomes a no brainer. Of course, now people will say "oooh, that's the scared p*ssy way out." Yah, say it all you want, I'd rather hope to not be someone with a blown engine.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

truck.......... 98 toyota 4 runner, and bikes


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Yah yah yah, someone always will have bad stuff to say about anything, so I'll take all this in stride. Of course I've driven regular stick, I'm Italian, what do you think... Anyways, until you've had enough experience with both you can't really give an honest opinion about which is better, more convenient (especially living in NYC or LA, where traffic can SUCK), safer, etc. And to expand on that, think about it this way: When you spend tens of thousands of your hard earned money to buy a car, you also have to decide if you are willing to risk blowing your engine, which can & does happen with a regular stick, even to professionals. Forget the convenience, forget the safety, etc...if nothing else, an insurance policy that smg gives you becomes a no brainer. Of course, now people will say "oooh, that's the scared p*ssy way out." Yah, say it all you want, I'd rather hope to not be someone with a blown engine.


wow you really are afraid of blowing an engime on a missed shift.. 
i dont think you have to worry about that sitting in traffic on teh cross bronx and even when tehre isnt traffic the roads are so rough and shitty in NYC that youd be crazy to drive a m3 in a fashion that would lead to the rmote possibility of missing a shift..

but hey if youve got the money and can live with yourself drifit a bitch shift then hey what ever makes you happy but personally i perfer the art of actually driving a car not just pressing buttons like playing ps2..


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> wow you really are afraid of blowing an engime on a missed shift..
> i dont think you have to worry about that sitting in traffic on teh cross bronx and even when tehre isnt traffic the roads are so rough and shitty in NYC that youd be crazy to drive a m3 in a fashion that would lead to the rmote possibility of missing a shift..
> 
> but hey if youve got the money and can live with yourself drifit a bitch shift then hey what ever makes you happy but personally i perfer the art of actually driving a car not just pressing buttons like playing ps2..


C'mon, you know how close the bronx is to the wide open 87 North, the 95 North, the Hutch, the Bronx River, the Sprain, the Saw Mill, the Henry Hudson, the West Side, the FDR...hitting very high speeds very quickly, especially late at night, is never a problem. Not to mention the driving that goes down on tremont ave, williamsbridge road, and the smooth backstreets...where do you think I've seen engines blow, in FL ? Nope, Da Good Ole Bronx.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> wow you really are afraid of blowing an engime on a missed shift..
> i dont think you have to worry about that sitting in traffic on teh cross bronx and even when tehre isnt traffic the roads are so rough and shitty in NYC that youd be crazy to drive a m3 in a fashion that would lead to the rmote possibility of missing a shift..
> 
> but hey if youve got the money and can live with yourself drifit a bitch shift then hey what ever makes you happy but personally i perfer the art of actually driving a car not just pressing buttons like playing ps2..


C'mon, you know how close the bronx is to the wide open 87 North, the 95 North, the Hutch, the Bronx River, the Sprain, the Saw Mill, the Henry Hudson, the West Side, the FDR...hitting very high speeds very quickly, especially late at night, is never a problem. Not to mention the driving that goes down on tremont ave, williamsbridge road, and the smooth backstreets...where do you think I've seen engines blow, in FL ? Nope, Da Good Ole Bronx.
[/quote]

yeah im just bustin balls, i know all about the HH, i smoked the sh*t out of my brakes hauling down to the javitz center for the car show, i got off the GW and the traffic was kind of light so i was cutting in and out of traffic 90 -100 and by the time i stopped at the first light by the JC smoke started poruing out of my front wheel wells, warped the sh*t out of my rotors..

or driving to my g/f's place in queens if the traffic is light i can get from jersey to exit 32 on the LIE in about 15 minutes, of coure sleezy pass helps.. my car doesnt handle as a tight as an m3 so i usually keep it under 90 on the really windy roads like the sawmill or the sprain and there is always the chanse of deer around there at night ..


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

She's back to stock now. (or close to it) But here's some old pics.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> yeah im just bustin balls, i know all about the HH, i smoked the sh*t out of my brakes hauling down to the javitz center for the car show, i got off the GW and the traffic was kind of light so i was cutting in and out of traffic 90 -100 and by the time i stopped at the first light by the JC smoke started poruing out of my front wheel wells, warped the sh*t out of my rotors..
> 
> or driving to my g/f's place in queens if the traffic is light i can get from jersey to exit 32 on the LIE in about 15 minutes, of coure sleezy pass helps.. my car doesnt handle as a tight as an m3 so i usually keep it under 90 on the really windy roads like the sawmill or the sprain and there is always the chanse of deer around there at night ..


Hahaha, you jerked my chain and I pulled back, not knowing what was on the other end...
SO true about the deer, especially soubthbound on the Sprain right by Jackson Ave exit. 2 years ago saw some kid slam into one like 50 yards ahead of me, a giant doe. He'd never seen a deer before in his life, didn't want it obviously, so my friends and I tosssed it in the trunk of my celica...mmm, roadkill tastes GOOD!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Scrappy why'd you put it back to stock?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

oscar119 said:


> Scrappy why'd you put it back to stock?


I got bored with it. Thinking of getting an Evo or 03+ Cobra.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> yeah im just bustin balls, i know all about the HH, i smoked the sh*t out of my brakes hauling down to the javitz center for the car show, i got off the GW and the traffic was kind of light so i was cutting in and out of traffic 90 -100 and by the time i stopped at the first light by the JC smoke started poruing out of my front wheel wells, warped the sh*t out of my rotors..
> 
> or driving to my g/f's place in queens if the traffic is light i can get from jersey to exit 32 on the LIE in about 15 minutes, of coure sleezy pass helps.. my car doesnt handle as a tight as an m3 so i usually keep it under 90 on the really windy roads like the sawmill or the sprain and there is always the chanse of deer around there at night ..


Hahaha, you jerked my chain and I pulled back, not knowing what was on the other end...
SO true about the deer, especially soubthbound on the Sprain right by Jackson Ave exit. 2 years ago saw some kid slam into one like 50 yards ahead of me, a giant doe. He'd never seen a deer before in his life, didn't want it obviously, so my friends and I tosssed it in the trunk of my celica...mmm, roadkill tastes GOOD!








[/quote]

my buddy went to pace and we would see them quite often, or you just see huge blood stains on the road, one section looked like a damn slaughter house floor. it looked like a truck hit atleast two or three big deer the stain was soo huge..


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i wolnt spam you knuckelheads

but you CANNOT downshift the paddels at the wrong time
it is computer controlled
i dunno if anyone has mentioned that allready 
but it isnt possible 
it wolnt down shift if the rpm/mph are to high

jesus christ
you guys 
get a real job 
and buy a real car 
and stop dreaming

just like you cant downshift an auto stick

or over rev your motor anymore

revlimiters and computers control your car

in the RnT comment 
about the stick beating the paddels 
that 10th of a second is the computer/drag

my magnum got the auto stick 
and ill tell you what 
in drive its faster then anything 
even if you start in 1
you cant forget to up shift either (computer thing again)
but trying to go faster with the auto stick dont work so well
my buddy got an RSX with a stick 
he cant beat me
this other dude we know got the WRX sti with a stick 
i can takem till 3rd

anyways 
keep on thinking you guys know sh*t 
go get a dam valet parking job 
and work BMW or BENZ
or marry a chick thats a manager of the local benz
maybe read an artical or 2 about these dream cars


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Hemi said:


> get a real job


HAHA HA HA HA AH LOL LOL ROLF

now that is some funny sh*t coming from Mr. MOM that brags about being a gold digger and how bad ass his grocery go getter is, dude your wife works for benz if shes so loaded then why arent you driving an CLS AMG or atleast a E500 or S500???

i dont want to flame you since your generally a pretty nice guy but think about what your saying..


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

heres my ride










My b/fs the driver I cant drive & i aint got a clue what the hell you guys are talking about









All i know is that if i had enough money i would buy a Bugatti Veyron purrrr

Bugatti Veyron


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> i wolnt spam you knuckelheads
> 
> but you CANNOT downshift the paddels at the wrong time
> it is computer controlled
> ...


care to elaborate on any of this in some fashion that remotely makes sense or isn't hypocritical??


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

LOL i dont drive pieces of sh*t 
we had an e55 amg 
it didnt make it 14 days 
before it started its every other day in the shop
it had 15000 miles on it 
when i got to it 
it had 16450 miles on it when we let it go 
they had to replace the tranny 
and the rear end gears

i drive hard 
i beat the magnum every day 
since may 25th 2004 
the night i got it 
i took it out to ocean pkwy and pinned it 
20 miles on the car
it takes it 
and likes it 
its only half a benz

BTW my wife works cuz she worked hard to get were she is 
otherwise my inheritance makes me a home dad

and i like it 
so maybe you need to try to flame me 
for other points in my post 
btw i really hope you look nothing like your av pict man 
thats a grill only a mother could love


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

Just wanted to chime in and say that an STI doesnt even run close to 10's.

And if you look at numbers an STI has what, around 300hp stock? Now that is 300hp at the crank. You get alot of drive train loss with AWD so it probly only puts about 250hp, at the most, to the wheels.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

steve1337 said:


> Just wanted to chime in and say that an STI doesnt even run close to 10's.
> 
> And if you look at numbers an STI has what, around 300hp stock? Now that is 300hp at the crank. You get alot of drive train loss with AWD so it probly only puts about 250hp, at the most, to the wheels.


plus an sti is not designed for drag launchs and drag racing i have said it once i have said it a thousand times..

hemi might be taking his buddies sti to third gear but put those two cars on the sawmill or the sprain and the magnum doesnt stand a chance..


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

outlook8 said:


> in all my years of driving, i have NEVER EVER heard of somone blowing their engine on the street from a missed shift with a stick,


Me either, if the driver blew the car with a stick they were doing something stupid that has nothing to do with a manual trans and could of blew the engine in an automatic.

I'm not trying to get in this argument though because I couldn't give a crap about a beemer(No Offense)


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hemi said:


> but you CANNOT downshift the paddels at the wrong time
> it wolnt down shift if the rpm/mph are to high
> 
> get a real job
> ...


Dude,

1) yeah, I already mentioned that you can't downshift if rpm's are too high, that's what started it all
2) I have a real job, see my other post in the jobs thread
3) I don't have to dream or read an article about these dream cars, b/c - and I thank God everyday for it - I actually have an '03 m3 whose lease is coming up next month, so I bought an '06 that should be coming in around beginning of may...

Not bragging or anything, because I sincerely know that luck has had just as much to do with this as hard work and determination have...just saying these things have been posted already, but I can see how it's a lot to read thru


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

fuk you kneegros and your fancy cars i drive this

bizatches !!









but mines yellow and black with a hardtop back


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

YEAAAAA thats what im sayin sweet!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

86_Monte_SS said:


> YEAAAAA thats what im sayin sweet!


that right, i call it the bumble bee


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> fuk you kneegros and your fancy cars i drive this
> 
> bizatches !!
> 
> ...


F me? hell nah, I just like speed & the sun from the top down...and i like your ride a lot, by the way.

Guys, check out this messsge board for overrevs & blown engines. You gotta be careful, like I was saying, and the computer printout can void your warranty...
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/archive/i...php/t-4572.html


----------



## manfish (Nov 22, 2005)

I have had this car since i was 15, it was my first....but now i drive a 67 bug daily. This one is taken out only on special occasions, like when you import girlys think you are tooo cool. I'm here to give u guys a reality check! lets see you make your civic do a wheelie!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that elco rocks out with its c*ck out man

my tracker could take it in a 100 mile









i got the gas mileage


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Guys, check out this messsge board for overrevs & blown engines. You gotta be careful, like I was saying, and the computer printout can void your warranty...
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/archive/i...php/t-4572.html


all that proves is a bunch of spoiled guidos that dont know how to drive.. ive driven stick my whole life with 6 cars and have never blown an engine from missing a shift and i have missed a few shifts... 
one car i tried my damndist to blow and could not.. im sorry you know a bunch of **** that cant drive maybe someday well meet and you will see how real men drive stick...


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

NexTech84 said:


> MY LS/VTEC hachy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































No but seriously, you got any slips to prove it?
[/quote]
never run the 1/4 before.........and way you do think a 94 hach and bet a STI?


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

manfish said:


> This one is taken out only on special occasions, like when you import girlys think you are tooo cool. I'm here to give u guys a reality check! lets see you make your civic do a wheelie!


I'd like to see a pic of that car doing a full fledged wheelie(no 2" air gap under the front wheels thats supposed to be a wheelie).. It may do it but I'll believe it when I see it..


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

humpy_3 said:


> I have had this car since i was 15, it was my first....but now i drive a 67 bug daily. This one is taken out only on special occasions, like when you import girlys think you are tooo cool. I'm here to give u guys a reality check! lets see you make your civic do a wheelie!


 SUPER CLEAN MAN


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

unno my dad has a 300 c and it goes like stink

i would race ANYONE with my monte lets go any takers?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

86_Monte_SS said:


> unno my dad has a 300 c and it goes like stink
> 
> i would race ANYONE with my monte lets go any takers?


i would just for the hell of it


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

lmao ye. i love when kids from my school pull up next to me in a cavilier and think they will ruin me. i just laugh and give them a head start and blow em away. i stopped now gas just costs tooo much


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Not mine,but here is crosshairs new ride.

And i don't care what you sti haters say,this car is f#ckin fast.(and no it's not stock just looks like it,thats the way he likes it).


----------



## *Knowledge* (Mar 8, 2006)

2002 Infiniti G20 w/ cameo of my dog Jewelz


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Guys, check out this messsge board for overrevs & blown engines. You gotta be careful, like I was saying, and the computer printout can void your warranty...
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/archive/i...php/t-4572.html


all that proves is a bunch of spoiled guidos that dont know how to drive.. ive driven stick my whole life with 6 cars and have never blown an engine from missing a shift and i have missed a few shifts... 
one car i tried my damndist to blow and could not.. im sorry you know a bunch of **** that cant drive maybe someday well meet and you will see how real men drive stick...
[/quote]

Well, as a friend, i hope you never do


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> but you CANNOT downshift the paddels at the wrong time
> it wolnt down shift if the rpm/mph are to high
> 
> get a real job
> ...


Dude,

1) yeah, I already mentioned that you can't downshift if rpm's are too high, that's what started it all
2) I have a real job, see my other post in the jobs thread
3) I don't have to dream or read an article about these dream cars, b/c - and I thank God everyday for it - I actually have an '03 m3 whose lease is coming up next month, so I bought an '06 that should be coming in around beginning of may...

Not bragging or anything, because I sincerely know that luck has had just as much to do with this as hard work and determination have...just saying these things have been posted already, but I can see how it's a lot to read thru
[/quote]

people on this board hate on people with money, its proven time and time again. just cuz u have what they dont, they start hating.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

humpy_3 said:


> 2002 Infiniti G20 w/ cameo of my dog Jewelz


NISE DOG.......


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

jiggy said:


> but you CANNOT downshift the paddels at the wrong time
> it wolnt down shift if the rpm/mph are to high
> 
> get a real job
> ...


Dude,

1) yeah, I already mentioned that you can't downshift if rpm's are too high, that's what started it all
2) I have a real job, see my other post in the jobs thread
3) I don't have to dream or read an article about these dream cars, b/c - and I thank God everyday for it - I actually have an '03 m3 whose lease is coming up next month, so I bought an '06 that should be coming in around beginning of may...

Not bragging or anything, because I sincerely know that luck has had just as much to do with this as hard work and determination have...just saying these things have been posted already, but I can see how it's a lot to read thru
[/quote]

people on this board hate on people with money, its proven time and time again. just cuz u have what they dont, they start hating.
[/quote]

the paddles v. manual argument has nothing to do w/ money or no money...it's about some peoples opinion of a 'real' manual v. others...


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Hemi said:


> my magnum got the auto stick
> and ill tell you what
> in drive its faster then anything
> even if you start in 1
> ...


Well, I dont think you have ever raced a decent driver in an STi. STi's are not made for drag racing, but they will stomp ass until they reach 3rd gear. Your car will take over around 3rd, probably not beat the STi up to third. The subi is only going to lack in power once it converts from torque to horsepower at the higher speeds. Im pretty sure you arent running 0-60 times in the low 5's anyway. Its already been said, but the STi is not made for draggin and will whoop ass on anything else.

Paddle shifters are for video games. I have never worried about blowing my engine in an aggressive drive. Even if you F up a shift the car will correct it to some extent. Thats something that Hemi is right about. How bad can you be at stickin anyway?


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

this count?









lol dont have a car yet, but plan on getting a mk3 supra have my eye on a 1988 one, if not a 944


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

tnpeter said:


> this count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the 944's a turbo, then I'd get that over a mk3.. But then again it's your first car so maybe that's a bad idea.. 944 turbo's are stupid fast with little mods..


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

and mk3 arnt?

hehe

both are gonna be turbod, i love them, and a turbod mk3 or a 944 will be around the same quickness, but the mk3 has more potential
also it has much stronger internals, but then if its not a rebuild ur gonna get a blown head gasket withen no time after u do minor mods, 
my price range is upp to 6k, and no way in hell will i find a 944t for that price


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

tnpeter said:


> my price range is upp to 6k, and no way in hell will i find a 944t for that price


mk3's are fast but I think they would take more mods to get to speed of the 944t(951). I would bet the mk3 is heavier too. I knew someone with a mk3 and it never impressed me(no offense to the person on this site that owns one) but I also knew someone with a 951 with a couple mods and my gawd did that car move. Even with my rx7 TT at 16psi with ecu and all the good stuff, it would have been a close race.

I agree though it'd be hard to find a 951 for 6k in decent condition..


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

ya mk3 are heavy, my buddy has one, just has bov, down pipe, for preformace, and its fairly quick for what he has put into it, 944 are sexy cars, but parts are hella expesnive, you can get alot of power out of the mk3 with little work, for ex, a stock m3 , get a metal head gasket, full exhust , intake , afm , and boost up to 14 psi you are looking at around 320-340 whp power ,

and the 7mgte are strong engines they can with stand 700hp on stock internals, and its been tested many times, it may be sloer stock, but with the money differnce that it cost for a 944 it can be much quicker thena 944


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> get a real job


HAHA HA HA HA AH LOL LOL ROLF

now that is some funny sh*t coming from Mr. MOM that brags about being a gold digger and how bad ass his grocery go getter is, dude your wife works for benz if shes so loaded then why arent you driving an CLS AMG or atleast a E500 or S500???

i dont want to flame you since your generally a pretty nice guy but think about what your saying..
[/quote]

LMAO OOOOWWWNNNNEEEEEEDDD!!!!!


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

i will say it again. anyone wanna race me in the monte?


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

86_Monte_SS said:


> i will say it again. anyone wanna race me in the monte?


My mom does...

j/k Seriously though if you're so desperate for a race b_ack51 might race you...


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

lol what does he have?


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

86_Monte_SS said:


> lol what does he have?


CBR F4i, and a lexus. I assume he means the cbr. Good luck racing, since he lives in Ohio.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

oscar119 said:


> lol what does he have?


CBR F4i, and a lexus. I assume he means the cbr. Good luck racing, since he lives in Ohio.
[/quote]

It would be pretty funny to race the lexus, its quick, but not that quick. Its more of a smooth ride.









With the F4i, I can keep up with new GSXr 750s. I did have a guy in a classic cobra want to race me once. It was fun to make him think he was keeping up. All in fun though, both of us gave the thumbs up. I was drooling on his car, it was nice. I'm not the best rider yet, still need some practice but it's hard to get time in on the bike when I can only ride 4 months a year.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

86_Monte_SS said:


> i will say it again. anyone wanna race me in the monte?


dude lets go, me and my baby are ready for ya, all 123 horses, 63 from the electric and 60 from the gas or whatever it is im drunk, gordeez, watch out theres a new resident drunk


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

oh the bike! lol b_ack you got me smoked. i got a 01 honda VFR 800 not really full out sport but its dam fast and doesn;t kill on insurance. my dad gave it to me cuz he got a harley


----------



## barnacles (Dec 31, 2005)

i fixed my pic, i think?

View attachment 98906


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

sweet sti barnacles, there fast


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

barnacles said:


> i fixed my pic, i think?
> 
> View attachment 98906


Nice V-limited lip, JDM fogs, and sidemarkers.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

86_Monte_SS said:


> oh the bike! lol b_ack you got me smoked. i got a 01 honda VFR 800 not really full out sport but its dam fast and doesn;t kill on insurance. my dad gave it to me cuz he got a harley


dude, i htought we were gonna race? whats up, i got my prius ready to go against youre monte homes


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

too much talking not enough pics. this happens with every car thread









i want to see more rides!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

86_Monte_SS said:


> i will say it again. anyone wanna race me in the monte?


if ur ever in the philly area in about a year, ill have a car, and w/e it is i know it will beat ur monte.....lol.....maybe my dad will give me his 454 chevelle(i wish)


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

I don't have a car yet, im not 16. But when i turn 16 im gonna buy one.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

86_Monte_SS said:


> oh the bike! lol b_ack you got me smoked. i got a 01 honda VFR 800 not really full out sport but its dam fast and doesn;t kill on insurance. my dad gave it to me cuz he got a harley


I'm just messing with ya man, theres no way I'd race my lexus against your car. I'm not that stupid.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

JYUB said:


> get a real job


HAHA HA HA HA AH LOL LOL ROLF

now that is some funny sh*t coming from Mr. MOM that brags about being a gold digger and how bad ass his grocery go getter is, dude your wife works for benz if shes so loaded then why arent you driving an CLS AMG or atleast a E500 or S500???

i dont want to flame you since your generally a pretty nice guy but think about what your saying..
[/quote]

LMAO OOOOWWWNNNNEEEEEEDDD!!!!!








[/quote]

Quiet you.

Go and take a picture of another car and pretend it's yours again...


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Heres my old car in the background and my new ride. 1996 mercedes c36 amg & yamaha yfz450

View attachment 98920


I sold the car last week and bought a 2003 dodge ram hemi to haul my wheeler around


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

barnacles said:


> i fixed my pic, i think?


Dude, I'm loving it!









Have you done any mods yet?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

86_Monte_SS said:


> unno my dad has a 300 c and it goes like stink
> 
> i would race ANYONE with my monte lets go any takers?


Ok. If you are ever up in the midwest, we can hook up and I can put that smack down on the LS2 of yours.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

NexTech84 said:


> i fixed my pic, i think?
> 
> View attachment 98906










you SOB


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

smack down on my baby!!! what u drivin havent lost yet. but i know the day will come


----------



## barnacles (Dec 31, 2005)

NexTech84 said:


> i fixed my pic, i think?


Dude, I'm loving it!









Have you done any mods yet?
[/quote]

thanks, yeah to many to list, but a couple of my favorites are:

defi bf amber gauges-boost,egt,oil press.,oil temp.
turboback exhaust-borla "hush" cb,helix catted dp
cobb accessport stage 2
kartboy short shifter

and a bunch of other dress-up stuff :laugh:


----------



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Here is my 81 Z/28 loaded with goodies and an ever ending project


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

86_Monte_SS said:


> smack down on my baby!!! what u drivin havent lost yet. but i know the day will come


ill have to "awaken" the sho from its "sleep"...damn clutch


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

barnacles said:


> thanks, yeah to many to list, but a couple of my favorites are:
> 
> defi bf amber gauges-boost,egt,oil press.,oil temp.
> turboback exhaust-borla "hush" cb,helix catted dp
> ...


Hey where are you from?


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

This is my acctual car

From what I can remember so far ive beaten a Monte (not ss) a focus and old firebird and some other randoms. Ive only gotten beaten once and thats was last night, saw some ladies at McDonalds with a charger R/T hemi. I knew i had no prayer since theyre pushin out 340 and im only at 220 but i wanted to see them rip it. It was sweet.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

sweet car! amazing clean camero. lol my monte is far far from a monte. pretty much just the body and interior the rest is all a suprise


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

shenlonco1 said:


> Here is my 81 Z/28 loaded with goodies and an ever ending project


dope ride man, my dad only had camaros when i was lil, infact that was the last one he had, but it was in metalic blue, can i come for a ride in your Zed


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

shenlonco1 said:


> Here is my 81 Z/28 loaded with goodies and an ever ending project


Those are my all time favourite cars, that makes me want to sell this and buy one.

1 more


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

furious. if you were close i would race ur chevelle.







and i bet i would take you. yes the monte stock is a bitch. but hehehe that would be a great race!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

86_Monte_SS said:


> furious. if you were close i would race ur chevelle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill have to get my friend and his 5.0stang to meet up with yeah...its packin quite the little surprise


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

NTcaribe said:


> furious. if you were close i would race ur chevelle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill have to get my friend and his 5.0stang to meet up with yeah...its packin quite the little surprise








[/quote]

geez, if were gonna start a muscle war here...which i would more than love







...i can have my buddy swing by wit his neighbors 10 second 70 nova ss...its unreal to say the least


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

PiranhaHockey88 said:


> furious. if you were close i would race ur chevelle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill have to get my friend and his 5.0stang to meet up with yeah...its packin quite the little surprise








[/quote]

geez, if were gonna start a muscle war here...which i would more than love







...i can have my buddy swing by wit his neighbors 10 second 70 nova ss...its unreal to say the least








[/quote]

Well I know a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy... We could be here all day if we all name someone we know with a fast car.. And the sh$ts already getting thick in here..

Ladies and Gentleman the pissing match has started...


----------



## tat2punk (May 12, 2005)

Here are some pics of my car and the last one is me and some friends.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice dodge


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

sweet SRT...would have one if it wasnt for damn insurance and gas gettin soooo high....fellin love wit one wit stage 3 kit, wicked fast


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

I have 5 cars and a bike so I'll just post what I can find on the comp.

90 Laredo
93 civic
89 supra in need of engine
88 bmw 325is returned from being stolen

88 supra in pic
and 
Fz700 Yamaha first bike in pic.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Here's my only transportation right now.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> Here's my only transportation right now.


You're lucky you live in Cali so that can be your only form of transportation..(Although I'm sure when it rains, it a b#tch)

I don't think would work too good for us in the east in the winter...


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

heres my truck i traded my car in for. Nothing special but i like it!

View attachment 99164


View attachment 99165


----------



## tat2punk (May 12, 2005)

PiranhaHockey88 said:


> sweet SRT...would have one if it wasnt for damn insurance and gas gettin soooo high....fellin love wit one wit stage 3 kit, wicked fast


They are one of the funnest cars I have ever owned. Me and Dasmopar on the boards both have them, his is the red one closest to you in the group shot. His is the fastest by far of all of our cars and will be even faster this year, 11.3 last year in the 1/4.

We have 2 stage 3's in the group so far, 2 50trim turbo's and Dasmopars car is going to be cmpletely insane this summer. Last summer it was stock turbo with alot of boltons and Direct Port NO2 and went 11.3, this summer he will have a big turbo along with a built motor and the NO2. Our car club has been sponsored by M&H Race Slicks, which is pretty cool.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

oscar119 said:


> Here's my only transportation right now.


You're lucky you live in Cali so that can be your only form of transportation..(Although I'm sure when it rains, it a b#tch)

I don't think would work too good for us in the east in the winter...
[/quote]







, not too mention the salt and sand rotting out your car


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

jiggy said:


> people on this board hate on people with money, its proven time and time again. just cuz u have what they dont, they start hating.



View attachment 99177


That's why I was already expecting it...someone here will always have soemthing negative to say, no matter what. That's why I just brush em off like dandruff. Probably half of them have keyed someone's ride "just because". No matter, what goes around comes around, for sure.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

jiggy said:


> people on this board hate on people with money, its proven time and time again. just cuz u have what they dont, they start hating.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

We don't hate people with money, it's just generally they're either bullshitting, or just complete wankers anyway, money has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Lawfficer (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> We don't hate people with money, it's just generally they're either bullshitting, or just complete wankers anyway, money has nothing to do with it.


I agree, and usually the people who brag about having money or complain about people being jealous don't have that much.

I just hate people who think they're way cooler than they are...


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

Lawfficer said:


>


hmm....do i take the 300 horse blown pick-up thatll roast any truck on the road or do i take the 300+ horse saleen mustang that will roast most anythin i will run into on the road...decisions decisions









this must go through your head every morning...its rough, i know


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Vespa power!

I'll race any of you little bitches anyday.


----------



## parkedcar (Dec 29, 2005)

1999 SVT Contour

















And the daily whip
1993 YJ 3" Lift sittin on 33's


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i really like the svt contour!!!! very clean looking and not over killed


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

well if you REALLY wanan get into the muscle car wars loooool i know sum guys with 429 cobra gets in there stang. and i know sum guy that has 6 cougers with 428s or 429 unno witch one in them. and yes he does have 6. my painter also has a 70? or sumtin monte speed sport winner all stainless nuts and bolts with big ass 454 done up. far from stock car but such a sexy beast.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

86_Monte_SS said:


> well if you REALLY wanan get into the muscle car wars loooool i know sum guys with 429 cobra gets in there stang. and i know sum guy that has 6 cougers with 428s or 429 unno witch one in them. and yes he does have 6. my painter also has a 70? or sumtin monte speed sport winner all stainless nuts and bolts with big ass 454 done up. far from stock car but such a sexy beast.


I know a guy in NJ that took a monte SS and transplanted a WORKED GNX motor under the hood. Not sure if he ever finished it, but lemme tell ya it is/gonna be a force to be reconed with!!


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

i dont care. lol my baby is my baby, some people know what its packin. and its a mean basterd. but it needs a rear brake line it busted


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

PiranhaHockey88 said:


>


hmm....do i take the 300 horse blown pick-up thatll roast any truck on the road or do i take the 300+ horse saleen mustang that will roast most anythin i will run into on the road...decisions decisions










this must go through your head every morning...its rough, i know















[/quote]

srt10 > lightening


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

2000 Toyota 4 runner 4wd slow as sh^t but good in the snow


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

manfish said:


> I have had this car since i was 15, it was my first....but now i drive a 67 bug daily. This one is taken out only on special occasions, *like when you import girlys think you are tooo cool. I'm here to give u guys a reality check! lets see you make your civic do a wheelie!*



















I have a 94 z-71 w/65,000 MIles on it.

I'll post a picture of it when I get out of work...


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

This one might be my new ride., I am high bidder on the auction site. 8grand for a Ferrari?! How bad can it be?  Think it will buff out?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Fastmover13 said:


> View attachment 99220
> This one might be my new ride., I am high bidder on the auction site. Think it will buff out?
> View attachment 99222


it would cost more to fix that car then it would to buy the car used..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Represent.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Represent.


Hondizzle yo!


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

well that car is a write off. and even if you were to fix it, it will cost you MORE then to buy the car brand new. lol honestly the engine and sh*t should still be good cuz its in the back but other then that.. unno man

what site is that tho?


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

The 360 looks like a nest of snakes so what about the Porsche GT, I know a guy who can lay carbon fiber.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Some of you guys need to turn your sarcasm filter back on.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dude i want the seats out of the porche gt


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i cant post mine....it wont fit in an envelope !!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

alan said:


> i cant post mine....it wont fit in an envelope !!


You british blokes and your corny dry humor


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Link to the Porsche GT auction, current bid is $100,000. someone must know someone

http://www.ridesafely.com/inventory.asp?In...oryID=603169067

BTW there are two of these cars on the street here in Nashville, sick


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

does anyone have insurance actions sites like this for canada? preferably ontario


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Civic Disobedience said:


> i cant post mine....it wont fit in an envelope !!


You british blokes and your corny dry humor








[/quote]
you love us.........


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> people on this board hate on people with money, its proven time and time again. just cuz u have what they dont, they start hating.



View attachment 99177


That's why I was already expecting it...someone here will always have soemthing negative to say, no matter what. That's why I just brush em off like dandruff. Probably half of them have keyed someone's ride "just because". No matter, what goes around comes around, for sure.
[/quote]

can either of u please explain where anyone showed even the slightest hint of jealousy, or even talked about money in the paddles debate?? ya'll need to stop trying to brag about money u may or may not have, it's pathetic...


----------



## Charger (Mar 4, 2005)

my 68 charger i picked up from GA. about a year ago i,m putting a 440 in it.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

damn that charger needs some work on it


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

from what i can see not really that much work body is solid, i dont know abou tthe frame but thats a great start!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Lots of really nice cars in here.

Makes me wish the snow was cleared here.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

:laugh: me toooo


----------



## Charger (Mar 4, 2005)

ya the frame is really solid it needs a new trunk floor and the rear quarters have a little rust.It needs the interior redone it,s going to take a while to finish but worth it.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

View attachment 99290


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

He he a little late but heres my whip.... 03 SVT focus

1st pic with blk rims

2nd pic with new OZ's (got tired of seeing every other car with blk rims including mines)


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

And heres another pic of the blk rims from the back (same parking spot)


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Charger said:


> The 360 looks like a nest of snakes so what about the Porsche GT, I know a guy who can lay carbon fiber.


That would take soooooooooo long to get it to the point of condition one should be in it isn't funny... Not to mention at some point you'd have to buy at least a couple parts from porsche so it'd cost you a mint..


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Ya'll know I am jokeing about fixing these cars


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

if you know anything about fixing cars and sh*t that charger is amazing find. you can pick sumtin in that shape up cheap. and fix it. the body is solid. welding is easy(if you know how) getting everything done just takes time parts have really actually come down in price becuase of JEGS and YEARONE. i can build my a camero or a monte or charger just from after market parts. i dont know but did anyone else go to the sema show in vegas? the car industry is huge. and finding parts esspecially for a charger(even more so if u got the money) is very very easy


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

My Ride "04" dodge ram 1500 hemi


----------



## Charger (Mar 4, 2005)

i think i,m going to paint it black not sure about the interior though it was white.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

the summer toy

note that this was built by my dad and I,not bought from a dealer ship....paint was also done by my dad

bike hasnt been started yet, so there is 0km on this

feature a 124in. cub.in..evo

completion date hopefully next week


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Heheheh, very nice, a man of true taste.

Does your dad build them for a living?

Or is just a hobby.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

NTcaribe said:


> the summer toy
> 
> note that this was built by my dad and I,not bought from a dealer ship....paint was also done by my dad
> 
> ...


Nice bike!!

Is it going to be injected ot carborated


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Civic Disobedience said:


> the summer toy
> 
> note that this was built by my dad and I,not bought from a dealer ship....paint was also done by my dad
> 
> ...


Nice bike!!

Is it going to be injected ot carborated
[/quote]
carbed.....i should have took a pic of the exhaust......all i can say is that im gonna have a problem 
with flames


----------



## Lawfficer (Feb 4, 2006)

mauls said:


> srt10 > lightening


According to who though?

The Ram is 10K more even in it's cheapest form. Is is only .3 faster in the quartermile with a PROFESSIONAL driver at the wheel. The Ram is a manual, and the lightning is a automatic and most performance guys would scoff at that, however, this is proving to be a better option. The majority of Ram owners are getting spanked by lightnings because the Ram is a big heavy beast that requires a lot of skill to get down the strip in a decent amout of time where as the lightning is a point and go.

The lightning is smaller than the ram and has more invested into it's suspension. Therefore, the Lightning runs circles around the ram when not going in a straight line. The lightning does all this with 120 less horsepower than the RAM. However, due to the lightning having a factory blower, more power is as simple as a pully change. It's very common to see lightly modified lightnings in the mid 12's, but not many SRT10's are. Just because they put a "viper" motor in it, dosent mean it's better.


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

Lawfficer said:


> srt10 > lightening


According to who though?

The Ram is 10K more even in it's cheapest form. Is is only .3 faster in the quartermile with a PROFESSIONAL driver at the wheel. The Ram is a manual, and the lightning is a automatic and most performance guys would scoff at that, however, this is proving to be a better option. The majority of Ram owners are getting spanked by lightnings because the Ram is a big heavy beast that requires a lot of skill to get down the strip in a decent amout of time where as the lightning is a point and go.

The lightning is smaller than the ram and has more invested into it's suspension. Therefore, the Lightning runs circles around the ram when not going in a straight line. The lightning does all this with 120 less horsepower than the RAM. However, due to the lightning having a factory blower, more power is as simple as a pully change. It's very common to see lightly modified lightnings in the mid 12's, but not many SRT10's are. Just because they put a "viper" motor in it, dosent mean it's better.
[/quote]






















....nicely said, very true. I love lightnings, wish i could get one sooo bad.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

PiranhaHockey88 said:


> srt10 > lightening


According to who though?

The Ram is 10K more even in it's cheapest form. Is is only .3 faster in the quartermile with a PROFESSIONAL driver at the wheel. The Ram is a manual, and the lightning is a automatic and most performance guys would scoff at that, however, this is proving to be a better option. The majority of Ram owners are getting spanked by lightnings because the Ram is a big heavy beast that requires a lot of skill to get down the strip in a decent amout of time where as the lightning is a point and go.

The lightning is smaller than the ram and has more invested into it's suspension. Therefore, the Lightning runs circles around the ram when not going in a straight line. The lightning does all this with 120 less horsepower than the RAM. However, due to the lightning having a factory blower, more power is as simple as a pully change. It's very common to see lightly modified lightnings in the mid 12's, but not many SRT10's are. Just because they put a "viper" motor in it, dosent mean it's better.
[/quote]






















....nicely said, very true. I love lightnings, wish i could get one sooo bad.
[/quote]
that is in fact true....i hope to own one in the next couple years


----------

